# What sort of pregnancy test can you do?



## LostandFound (Apr 30, 2019)

What are the different options for pregnancy testing...both early and late without a rectal ultrasound? Something that still works if the mare is on regumate. And does anyone have any experience with those DIY ultrasound machines? They seemed so simple but I'm not sure they work.


----------

